# Osborne Miter guage for your table saw



## Sean

I agree, I have one. good price on it too, I've been happy with mine.


----------



## a1Jim

I love mine


----------



## mattg

Me too! I love this tool, it is dead on accurate from the factory, and the repeatability factor is great! I love this tool!!


----------



## kosta

Yo that spining thin looks tight that miter gauge looks better then the incra miter gauge


----------



## Karson

Thanks for the review Bob. I'd kind of forgotten about them.


----------



## Ottis

Nice review, I have been thinking of one of these…guess I need to think a little harder.


----------



## North40

I'll have to remember this. Good price on the website - wonder if will last until I get my pennies saved up? Thanks for the review!


----------



## sikrap

Ooohh baby!! Luckily, Father's Day is coming up.


----------



## Tikka

I have been using mine for 5 years now on a daily basis - I do not know what I would do without it. It is still as good today as the day it came out of the box, except for a few saw kerf marks on one end, where I forgot to re-adjust the bar. it is so easily calibrated to the exact angle you want and the presets are are dead on.

Switching from left to right sided operation of the blade takes a few minutes only.

Definitely worth the 5 stars Bob gave it


----------



## pelusoswoodworking

isn t this the same one norm uses on the new yankee work shop


----------



## Emeralds

Hi Bob:

I've always been really skeptical about high-end miter gauges, as they're all enormously over priced for what they do and rarely do it as well as advertised IME. That's why when I saw your review and read a few more comments I got really stoked about this product. I did a little more digging and it seems that no one that owns one has anything negative to say about it which in and of itself is amazing as it's contrary to basic human nature.

After I was convinced that the product was going to replace my various sleds freeing up wall space and generally make my life perfect, I ran to spend my 110 bucks at the online store. While navigating my way through the various temptations thrown in my path on the way to pay, I pitched in another 30 dollar goodie and figured the 140 bucks for something I didn't NEED would only hurt until the stuff got here after which any indignities I felt would be forgotten and I could revel in the joy of a tool well earned.

I filled out the payment info, hit enter and then got the bad news. *$25.99 for UPS GOUND* shipment!!!! WHAT?! In a time where even Grizzly, PowerMatic, and almost everyone else ships peripherals for 6-9 dollars, where Amazon ships all but the most minor purchases free of charge and where major equipment purchase dealers wouldn't think to charge you a dime to ship a 600 pound machine, it seems to me that a one trick pony like Osborne would know better than to risk alienation of a reasonably small market by such an obvious ploy.

Shame on their marketing people, and too bad too as I really was jazzed. There again, I'm sure I'm not alone and can only wonder how many others have choked on that little gem.

Just the same, thanks for the review and the heads up. I'll be watching Craigslist and Ebay but not holding my breath.

*NEWS FLASH* - Glad I could edit this. I searched for another vendor and low and behold I found this site, *http://www.performancetoolcenter.com/50-eb3.html * Not only is their price 10 bucks lower, the shipping is what you would expect (10 bucks). I grabbed one instantly.


----------



## boboswin

Of all the egregious lies that some merchandisers tell that padded shipping charge galls me the most.

It generally at the end of a protracted fill in the blanks twice session just to pee me off further.
*
I will not pay it! Ever!*
It should be in the price not slipped in to make the carriers look bad.

To me it's just crooked merchandising and the sooner these idiots are gone the better for all .

JMP Glad you found a decent dealer and better yet a heads up for other LJ's.

Bob


----------



## LeeJ

Great review Bob.

Lee


----------



## Emeralds

*Follow Up:*

To be completely fair it's important that less than an hour after my original post, David Osborne (I am assuming the name is not a coincidence) responded to my email (entered at the time of my experience from their site).

Although I'm not comfortable copying his actual correspondence directly, I will summarize. He expressed both knowledge of the problem and appreciation for my reaction to it. He explained that the trouble lies with the web-based software's inability to recognize items capable of utilizing combined shipping. Further he stated that it is company policy to extend this courtesy and reduce the shipping cost whenever it is noticed and suggested the phone orders suffer from no such issues. He also offered to extend that service to me should I decide to go forward.

I thanked him for his response and explained that I had already resolved the issue through another vendor. While this doesn't rectify the website problem, I know of few manufacturers who would take the time to personally answer an individual let alone in such a timely manner.

While I had some reservations about purchasing the product in the event that I might receive aftermarket service on par with that of their website, my concerns were arrested by Mr. Osborne's responsiveness.


----------



## Gene47

I have one of these and love it. My thoughts are "IF it's good enough for Norm then it sure is good enough for me".

I also like the way that you can very easily calibrate this fence. I use the 5 cut method and when I need to adjust the gauge slightly it only took 2 tries to dial it in.


----------



## scopemonkey

Thanks for the review. This sounds great and for a good price. I'm embarrassed to say that I got a Jessem Mite-R-Excel after playing around with one and listening to the salesman at WoodCraft. It is built like a tank (which lured me in….) but fails in accuracy. Now it sits gathering dust while I use my sled for cross cuts. Anyone with an Osborne want to trade??


----------



## BTKS

Got a great deal on one at the wood working show from a vendor local to KC MO. No shipping there but soooo easy to get caught up in a well rehearsed demonstration. Can't say enough good about it. Still trying to decide if I like the abrasive front. I smoothed a little and I like it more now. Maybe it'll get better with time. Could always remove it but hate not to use something that came with the product for a reason.
This is definetely a top notch tool and worth the price tag, especially in comparison to so many other products.
BTKS


----------



## bryancastro

I have one also and really like it. The design just "makes sense" to me.


----------



## sIKE

Woodcraft has these in stock at their stores. I bought mine with a 10% off B-Day coupon and walked at the door right at $100. Love it love it love, though like Tony, I have a kerf mark in ht fence from not moving it out of the way of the blade.


----------



## boboswin

No doubt mine wil eventiually have a "duty" mark too.
I know my old one does. <g>

Bob


----------



## GaryK

I remember seeing these a long time ago.

I have a Incra 3000 that I am happy with. I like the detents in 1/2 degree increments. I only use it with shorter (under 4 feet ) stock and use my sled for longer cuts.

I may have to take a second look at the Osborn for for some of the longer cuts.

Does the stop have detents? Does it have a micro adjustment?

Thanks for the review Bob.

BTW that little video is annoying as hell


----------



## motthunter

love mine!


----------



## Loucarb

Bob, thanks for the great review and Emeralds thanks for doing the leg work on the shipping charges. I bought one myself $11 dollar shipping. perfect. Thanks again


----------



## Emeralds

*Follow Up #2*: Yet another unpleasant experience this time with Performance Tool who sent me someone else's return, incomplete (no abrasive strip for the fence, no measuring tape, only one of the two Allen wrenches that are supposed to be there and no "T" slot set adapter washer) and still dirty with sawdust and grimy fingerprints. I packed it right back up and sent it back.

Coincidently, while looking for an alternative source for the unit this morning I received another email from David Osborn telling me that they are extending *FREE GROUND SHIPPING* to anyone who purchases the *EB3* or any other purchase over fifty bucks! This is the link to their site.

Osborne Manufacturing

I never got to use the unit from PT, but I'm was impressed on how heavy duty it is, at least it's heavy in the box so am anxious to get mine and give it a whirl.

Below is some of the copy from the affore mentioned email.

Joe

FYI
I have put up free shipping for the EB3. In fact any purchase over $50 qualifies for free shipping.
Regards
David


----------



## boboswin

I wonder if this Dave is any relation to my hero *SuperDave*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Dave_Osborne


----------



## studie

I've not been happy with my INCRA 1000 as very difficult to get perfect to 90 degrees. I think I'll get one of these as everyone seems to love it! Why didn't I find Lumberjocks sooner?


----------



## boboswin

99% of my table saw cuts are at 90°. 
There are detents at several popular angles include the venerable 45° on this jig.
I generally hand fit complex angles so have not seen any miter guage that get me close enough to justify their additional cost.
I can get 1/4° increments by splitting the space between the 20 detents.

The main thing I really like about this tool addition is that it is so stable and rugged.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## GaryK

I've finally decided to get one of these. The Osborne website has a special now for $99 and $9 shipping.


----------

